# Bunnie crafting 'Wooden Stool' **CLOSED**



## OtterFloof (Apr 15, 2020)

Hello all, Bunnie is crafting the 'Wooden stool' and I'd like to invite you all to come get the DIY! ***Please read 'Notes' below***: 




 



*NOTES:*
1. I will be taking 2-3 people at a time (please be patient!) --> I will send you the dodo code when ready (Also please do your best to come quickly so we can get through the queue quicker)
2. I will 'Like' the post of people that have received dodo code so you know where you are in queue
3. **Tips are appreciated! (in bells or NMT) ❤** but not required --> please leave them in the graveyard (located right across bridge on the way to Bunny's house)
4. I will be staying in Bunny's house to make sure she keeps crafting (her house is shown above on map: follow brick path going north and go up 1 set of stairs and make a left) ) --> Please don't pick up tips that people leave
5. PLEASE leave via the airport and NOT "-"


----------



## Quack (Apr 15, 2020)

I’d love to stop by!


----------



## Sicariana (Apr 15, 2020)

May I come over?


----------



## angelcore (Apr 15, 2020)

hi would love to come over please!


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 15, 2020)

Yes please! I'd love to visit


----------



## Merumeruki (Apr 15, 2020)

Would love to come by!


----------



## Xcourt560x (Apr 15, 2020)

My I come by?


----------



## storybymori (Apr 15, 2020)

I would like to come over!


----------



## mkyoshi7 (Apr 15, 2020)

I'd like to visit!


----------



## th8827 (Apr 15, 2020)

If this is still going on, I would appreciate an invite.


----------

